# Cariba shots



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone asked to see my cariba set up, 3 quick shots


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

looks real nice, i like the fact taht you have one tank for each species of pygos


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice shoal of Cariba's you've got there!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice p's


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice set up


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice setup !!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet tank!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

phensway said:


> looks real nice, i like the fact taht you have one tank for each species of pygos
> [snapback]1036095[/snapback]​


The way it should be imo....


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great look caribe and tank..what kind for filtration are you running on your 180's?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice colouration on those caribes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks guys, glad you like the single species tanks.



jasert39 said:


> great look caribe and tank..what kind for filtration are you running on your 180's?
> [snapback]1036390[/snapback]​


Im runing 2 fluval 404's on each one, and also either 2 ac 500's or 2 penguin 330s, maybe one each, but 4 filters total per tank.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice pics...


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

those shots are amazing! love the fish and the tank! you should post pics of all your tanks... or maybe you have and i have not seen them!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that is pretty damn cool
I like a single species tank as well, I just don't have room for so many tanks so I have all 3 species in my 150.
I bet it is a friggin' show at feeding time in that tank!

Very cool.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love it


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Single species tanks are just the most beautiful tanks IMO. This tank and Pygo's are flawless







Btw: love the big poiece of wood


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ha! your smallest tank is bigger than my... uhh big one.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

jahnke31 said:


> those shots are amazing! love the fish and the tank! you should post pics of all your tanks... or maybe you have and i have not seen them!!
> [snapback]1036517[/snapback]​


i agree


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

nice bright healthy caribe


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Heeyy...Sweet tank








Very nice setup!!!


----------

